# تصنيع مطهر ديتول



## MHM009 (21 مارس 2012)

أخوانى الكرام 
أرجو من حضراتكم إرشادى للطريقة المثلى لتصنيع مطهر ديتول ، و ما هى المشاكل الممكن مواجهتها ، و كيفية حلها
أرجو الإفادة و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

اخى الكريم تركيبة الاخ محمد الريس جميلة وبتفصيل ارجوا مرجعتها وتقريبا المشاكل الممكن توجهك هى عملية التصبن ونوع زيت الصنوبرولو ركزت مفيش مشكلة خالص وربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (23 مارس 2012)

طريق صناعه الديتول 

صناعه 100كيلو مطهر الديتول
المواد المستخدمه
1) سميسول 12كيلو
2) رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم 4 كيلو
3) زيت صنوبر 2 كيلو
4) اللون يفضل الاصفر
5) مياه 82 لتر

صريقه التصنيع 
1) احضر برميل واملاه ب70 لتر مياه
2) ضع 4 كيلو رباعي كلوريد الاونيوم علي الماء وقلب جيدا
3) ضع 12 كيلو سميسول تدريجيا علي ال12لتر مياه المتبيقيه ويفضل ان تكون ساخنه 
4) قلب جيدا مع اضافه 2 كيلو زيت الصنوبر
5) اضف اللون تدريجيا حتي يعطيك اللون المناسب


----------



## محمود أبو الحسن (18 ديسمبر 2014)

أعتقد ان زيت الخروع يدخل في تركيبة الديتول أليس كذلك وهو ليس موجود في التركيبة


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (9 يناير 2015)

سؤال//لما بعمل تركيبة الديتول بيحدث تعكير وبيحدث فصل الطبقة العلوية زيت الصنوبر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

